

Why Gawker Is Moving Beyond The Blog - jsdalton
http://www.businessinsider.com/denton-why-gawker-is-moving-beyond-the-blog-2010-11

======
jsdalton
Relevant to this article is Gawker's new beta site: <http://beta.gawker.com/>

I'm not sure how I feel about that site as a solution to the issues Denton
raises in his article, but there is certainly some compelling thinking behind
it for anyone interested in online publications.

